# Your today in music



## ShioBear (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey yall post your playlist for today! your 10 songs of the day!

here's mine


1. Beartooth - The lines
2. Lamb of God - Ghost Walking
3. Cancer Bats - Lucifers RockingChair
4. Rage Against the Machine - Testify
5. Damian Marley - Road To Zion
6. Deadmau5 - professional griefers
7. Frightened Rabbit - Today's Cross
8. Dean Martin - ain't that a kick in the head 
9. EL-P - Full Retard
10. Killer Mike - Reagan


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 1, 2015)

1: Debutante - 65DaysOfStatic
2: Shots - Imagine Dragons (Remix)
3: The Unforgiven II - Metallica
4: The Unforgiven III - Metallica
5: Amon Amarth

Thats about it for today


----------



## Amiir (Jun 1, 2015)

Sure, I know a few good songs. Metal ahead. Only 4 'cause I don't know of other music worth sharing at the moment

Motorhead - Overkill https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VNUyjRRjxM
Tokyo Blade - If Heaven Is Hell https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af13cMo6JN0
Virtue - We Stand to Fight https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3DftbXhcGc
Tank - Honour and Blood https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig_64zQBbZU


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 1, 2015)

1.Dont stop- inner party system
2.Death- white lines
3.Of our lives- avosetta
4.The sleepless crusade- alpha and i
5.Courage- alien ant farm
6.Come clarity- in flames
7.Under the knife- rise against
8.The Truth- bulletproof messenger
9.Fang- druu
10.This is not the end- the bravery


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh I forgot, that I'm actually hearing slipknot atm


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 1, 2015)

Mudshovel - Staind 
My generation - Limp Bizkit
When I Come Around - Green Day
Dead & Bloated - Stone Temple Pilots
No Sleep til Brooklyn - Beastie Boys 
Just Like This - Limp Bizkit
Forgotten - Linkin Park
Turn the Page - Metallica
Nice Guys Finish Last - Green Day
Dr. Feelgood - MÃ¶tley CrÃ¼e


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2015)

Grooveshark went down so i dont have a list anymore


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 1, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Grooveshark went down so i dont have a list anymore


i miss grooveshark


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 1, 2015)

This evening's playlist:

1: Twighlight of the thunder god
2: Deceiver of the Gods
3: Guardians of Asgaard
4: Father of the Wolf
5: As Loke Falls
6: The Pursuit of Vikings
7: We Shall Destroy
8: War of the Gods
9: Shape Shifter
10: Warriors of the North

Everything by Amon Amarth


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> i miss grooveshark



I lost my 300+ playlist


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 1, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> I lost my 300+ playlist


that is so not groovy


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 1, 2015)

Xilent - The place ft. Sue Gerger (Au5 remix)
Au5, Fractal and Bird of Prey - Spawn
AZEDIA - Precipitate
Tristam x Karma Fields - Build the cities (Ft. Kerli)
Seven Lions - Days to come
Puppet and The Eden Theory - The Fire
The Paradox Theory - Lost (Holder Remix)
Linkin Park and Steve Aoki - Darker than blood
Varien - Lilith
Deadmau5 - Strobe P)
Last 10 songs I listened to.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 1, 2015)

1. Brad Paisley - American Saturday Night
2. Argentina (parts I, II, and III) - Tokyo Police Club
3. Hot Tonight - Tokyo Police Club
4. Wait Up - Tokyo Police Club
5. Days of Gold - Jake Owen
6. You Look Good In My Shirt - Keith Urban
7. Mean Enough World - Old Crow Medicine Show
8. Modern Jesus - Portugal. The Man
9. Itchin' On A Photograph - Grouplove
10. Let Me In - Grouplove


----------



## Winter (Jun 1, 2015)

Playlist is set to random.

1. Agathodaimon - Limbs of a Stare
2. Ancient - On Blackest Wings
3. Adversus - BerÃ¼hr mich nicht
4. Asgaard - Mare Procellarum
5. Samael - Antigod
6. Rhapsody - The Dark Tower of Abyss
7. King Diamond - A Mansion in Darkness
8. Triptykon - In Shrouds Decayed
9. Krux - Krux
10. Liv Kristine - Deus Ex Machina (remix)


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 1, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Xilent - The place ft. Sue Gerger (Au5 remix)
> Au5, Fractal and Bird of Prey - Spawn
> AZEDIA - Precipitate
> Tristam x Karma Fields - Build the cities (Ft. Kerli)
> ...



damn good taste 0.o


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 1, 2015)

1. Oblivion- Mastodon 
2. Halo- Machine Head
3. The Galaxy- Dethklok 
4. Meow- Anamanaguchi 
5. Hatredcopter- Dethklok
6. Aunt Lisa- Mastodon
7. What Doesn't Die- Anthrax
8. Disposable Heroes- Metallica
9. Electric Rattlesnake- Overkill
10. Nanking- Exodus
Yeah, I know #4 is out of place on a list made mostly of metal, but it's still a good song.
Also, a brief note. I listen to albums in their full entirety, this is just a recommended list for you guys.


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 1, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> damn good taste 0.o



Thanks. If.you listened to all, which one is your favorite? 

Oh and LazerMaster, I listened to Meow. It's weird in a good way.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 1, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Thanks. If.you listened to all, which one is your favorite?
> 
> Oh and LazerMaster, I listened to Meow. It's weird in a good way.



Puppet and The Eden Theory - The Fire for sures


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> Puppet and The Eden Theory - The Fire for sures



This one, it was the first time I listened to it today, and I fell in love with it automatically ^^

And I'm glad to finally find someone that has the same taste in music than me, I thought I was a rare case


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 2, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> This one, it was the first time I listened to it today, and I fell in love with it automatically ^^
> 
> And I'm glad to finally find someone that has the same taste in music than me, I thought I was a rare case


i more than just love electronic music lol i make it XD its my favourite genre. ive been listening to daft punk and justice since i was a kid


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> i more than just love electronic music lol i make it XD its my favourite genre. ive been listening to daft punk and justice since i was a kid



By electronic music, you mean electro bouse? Case and Point - Error Code then.

You're making electro? <3 Where I can find it?


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 2, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> By electronic music, you mean electro bouse? Case and Point - Error Code then.
> 
> You're making electro? <3 Where I can find it?



heres my latest https://soundcloud.com/djshio/bass-bugs-from-pluto


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> heres my latest https://soundcloud.com/djshio/bass-bugs-from-pluto



Some techno with progressive house typical buildup and mild-chiptune influences? Interesting.
I L.O.V.E it.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 2, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> Some techno with progressive house typical buildup and mild-chiptune influences? Interesting.
> I L.O.V.E it.


 im old fashioned. i grew up on house techno i like to keep it simple. and thanks ^.^


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> im old fashioned. i grew up on house techno i like to keep it simple. and thanks ^.^



But that length though :/


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 2, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> But that length though :/



house techno is normally long lol but mine is even longer. it stems from my habit of  looping daftpunk songs because i found them to short


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> house techno is normally long lol but mine is even longer. it stems from my habit of  looping daftpunk songs because i found them to short



**Cough* Deadmau5 *Cough**


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 2, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> **Cough* Deadmau5 *Cough**



his music is the perfect length of time in my books


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2015)

yall need to learn sone legit music not none of this skrillex
back in my day we had sonny moore


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> yall need to learn sone legit music not none of this skrillex
> back in my day we had sonny moore



that is skrillex hun >_>


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> that is skrillex hun >_>



dont ever say that again


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> dont ever say that again



1. *Don't even dare comparing deadmau5 to skrillex-crement.*
2. Sonny John Moore (born January 15, 1988), better known by his stage name Skrillex.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2015)

Guys
jesus yall are just.. yall dont know music
Sonny Moore is the name Skrillex went by when he was in the band From First To Last
I was making a joke about this


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> dont ever say that again







that is skrillex hun >_>


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Guys
> jesus yall are just.. yall dont know music
> Sonny Moore is the name Skrillex went by when he was in the band From First To Last
> I was making a joke about this



You tried too hard. **Pat Pat**


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> that is skrillex hun >_>


No

[yt]1a4C_SxvITk[/yt]
Lead singer is Sonny Moore

yall dont know nothin about your beloved singers do you
youre killing babby emo me


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No
> 
> [yt]1a4C_SxvITk[/yt]
> Lead singer is Sonny Moore
> ...


fake


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> No
> 
> [yt]1a4C_SxvITk[/yt]
> Lead singer is Sonny Moore
> ...



*I know this.*


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> fake



Oh my gosh
you really dont know do you
Google image search Sonny Moore
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skrillex#2004.E2.80.9309:_From_First_to_Last


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> Oh my gosh
> you really dont know do you
> Google image search Sonny Moore


fake!


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> fake!



you cant hide from the truth sonny moore, i know your true identity:






i will never forget you, traitor
i will never forgive, never forget


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> you cant hide from the truth sonny moore, i know your true identity:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know why, but I've always  thought when I was young that only Russians like Sonny Moore


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> you cant hide from the truth sonny moore, i know your true identity:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



photoshop!


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> photoshop!



It's real. Stop trying to avoid the truth.


----------



## Taralack (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh my god what has this thread become


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 2, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Oh my god what has this thread become



I don't know. I guess you should close it. For our sanity.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 2, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> I don't know. I guess you should close it. For our sanity.



my sanity never existed


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Oh my god what has this thread become


*put my leg up on the table*
you can feel as long as you want


----------



## Taralack (Jun 2, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> I don't know. I guess you should close it. For our sanity.



I actually like the idea of it, so I'll implore everyone to try and stay on topic. *stares at Volk*

Today I listened to Muse's Resistance album. And the Pitch Perfect soundtrack, because I have no shame.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jun 2, 2015)

Volkodav said:


> you cant hide from the truth sonny moore, i know your true identity:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's rich!
This made my morning.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 2, 2015)

Wait, so before Skrillex made dubstep and got 50 million facial piercings, he was in an emo band? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 2, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Wait, so before Skrillex made dubstep and got 50 million facial piercings, he was in an emo band? BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Yup







today's music:

1. Water - Brad Paisley
2. Real Life - Jake Owen
3. Little Bit of Everything - Keith Urban
4. Old Alabama - Brad Paisley
5. The House That Heaven Built - Japandroids
6. Breaking Me Down - Soil
7. Tokyo - The Wombats
8. Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd
9. People Say - Portugal. The Man
10. Muddy Waters - Gospel Whiskey Runners


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 3, 2015)

Slow day today music-wise.

@Taralack: Shame? What is this shame you speak of <:

1.Ester Dean - Crazy Youngsters
2.DSM - Finale mix
3.Bach - Toccata and fugue in D minor
4.Nightwish - Storytime


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 3, 2015)

1.   Daft Punk - Voyager 
2.   Panda Eyes & Teminite - High Score 
3.   Dr. Awkward - Now Hiring (ft. Schaffer the Darklord) 
4.   Arches - There's a Place
5.   Getter - Dubstep Is Dead 
6.   Stonebank - The Pressure
7.   Draper - With You (feat. Alby Hobbs)
8.   Au5 & Fractal - Dreaming
9.   Daft Punk - Give Life Back to Music
10. Daft Punk - Lose Yourself to Dance


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 3, 2015)

1. Stonebank - The Entity
2. Lindsey Stirling - Take Flight
3. Tristam - My Friend
4. Tut Tut Child ft. Augustus Ghost - Hummingbird
5. Astronaut - Quantum (Virtual Riot remix)
6. Crywolf - The Moon Is Falling Down
7. Direct & Labisch - Better World
8. Pegboard Nerds - Hero
9. Rezonate - The Pheonix
10. Rogue - Atlantic

My 10 songs of the day.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 3, 2015)

1. Avatar- Hail the Apocalypse
2. Helloween- Live Now! 
3. Anthrax- Caught in a Mosh 
4. Mastodon- Curl of the Burl
5. Austrian Death Machine- Get to the Choppa 
6. Avatar- Queen of Blades
7. Helloween- Asshole
8. Rush- Time Stand Still
9. Machine Head- Now We Die
10. Exodus- Collateral Damage


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jun 4, 2015)

Guess I'm a bit old school. Hehe. 

1. No diggity - black street
2. Fly girl - queen latifah
3. Mrs. Jones - Coolio
4. Today - musiq soul child
5. I like - Horace brown
6. We need a resolution - aaliyah
7. Life goes on - ja rule
8. River rise - india arie
9. Red light special - tlc
10. Family tree - bone thugs n harmony


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 4, 2015)

Goreshit - when I die
Goreshit - Lolil0_0pz
Goreshit - when cicadas cry
Goreshit - mlsfaw album
Soundnet - Losing hope was freedom

I think goreshit is making my brains leak out of my ears, but I don't care.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jun 18, 2015)

1. Diamond Head - Am I Evil
2. Rush - Cygnus X-1
3. Judas Priest - You Got Another Thing Coming
4. Faith No More - From Out of Nowhere
5. Nekrogoblikon - We Need a Gimmick
6. Rush - The Trees
7. Black Sabbath - Heaven and Hell
8. Rush - Force Ten
9. Nekrogoblikon - Powercore
10. Diamond Head - Lightning to the Nation


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jun 18, 2015)

Amon Amarth - Cry of the Black Birds (2006, Melodic Death Metal)
From First to Last - Note to Self (2004, *Emo* Rock (Yup, I like this genre, something wrong with it?)
Au5 - Inside (2015, Electro House)
Protostar - Genesis (2015, Glitch Hop)
The Prodigy - Invisible Sun (2015, Breakstep)
Pendulum - Crush (2010, "NeoRock")
Deadmau5 - Faxing Berlin (2008, Progressive House)
Pegboard Nerds - Self Destruct (2012, Dubstep)
The Chemical Brothers - Block Rockin' Beats (*1997*, Breakstep/Rave)
Stonebank - Stronger (2014, Hardcore)

I think this is a diverse playlist.


----------

